
OpenAPI Generator 4.2.2 (2019 last release): new TS redux-query generator - wing328hk
https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-generator/releases/tag/v4.2.2
======
TeeWEE
I have really bad experiences with the generated python code here. Its not
even a stub, missing typing etc. What are your experiences with openAPI. What
are you using for internal microservices communication.. I'm heading towards
GRPC

~~~
wing328hk
I remember there were discussions about adding typing to the Python client
before but I don't think anyone has time to implement it yet. If you've time
to make the contribution, please let me know by opening an issue/ticket:
[https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/issues/new](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/issues/new)

We've also added a protobuf schema generator (`protobuf-schema`) to convert
OpenAPI spec v2,v3 to protocol buffer schemas. Please give it a try to see if
it helps in your use cases.

------
mister_hn
nice, but I've had difficulties generating services with OAUTH2 support
(especially with C++ and Java).

If I have a Swagger Document with all the elements in place, why isn't that
block generated?

~~~
wing328hk
For C++, I don't think anyone has contributed the OAUTH2 enhancement to the
C++ client generator (cpp-qt5, cpp-restsdk) yet. We definitely welcome the
contributions.

For Java, I agree there are rooms for improvements as we cover so many
different libraries (jersey2, retrofit2, openfeign, resttemplate, etc) and a
good starting point is [https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/tree/maste...](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/tree/master/samples/client/petstore/java/okhttp-
gson/src/main/java/org/openapitools/client/auth) and we can plot the OAuth-
related enhancements back to the template more easily.

~~~
mister_hn
I hope also on C++ server generator will come some improvement, also with
OAUTH2.

